# what gloss are people using these days?



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

We are decorating our bedroom, will be fitting new skirting boards, just wandering what people are using for gloss these days?
I've always used oil based one coat non drip stuff, except for buying a tin of water based gloss a few years a go from wickes. 
Application,finish and durability was far better with oil based. But the water based dried quicker, stays whiter and its easier to clean the brush's. 
Are there some water based gloss's that can combine the advantages from both oil based and water based paints now days? 
Cherrs


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

We tried the old school oil based gloss and found it yellowed really badly in the matter of weeks.
If the room was not really bright.. bedroom / landing maybe it was grotty yellow in about a month. I called Crown to complain... sent pics and was told .....
Because of the EU regulations regarding the paint contents we have had to substitute the main solvent for vegetable oil. This oxidises and changes colour.
Thye now print this on the tins (in very small print).

We have tried the water based stuff and whilst it goes on well and the brushes clean easy one knock and it was flaking off for me.

I now use boat paint.
A mate of mine has a boat and has used this for years. Costs a bit more than house paint but is very hard wearing and ten years on , still as white as.

this is what I use..
http://www.marinescene.co.uk/produc...SWbSvv5UD8-sHyPCdayijXxieIM5VgTMaAmh6EALw_wcB
you can buy it all over. It's quite thin going on but covers very well.

I wouldnt use anything else.
God luck
Mart :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Had a similar issue with my usual Dulux Trade (oil based) white last time and was disappointed to say the least.

Swapped to Leyland (oil based) paint and it's been superb...

This is what I used https://www.screwfix.com/p/leyland-trade-satinwood-paint-brilliant-white-2-5ltr/75370 it's the Satin finish, rather than a gloss.


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

We're redoing our kitchen cabinets and woodwork at the moment. I'm going to give this ago - gets some good reviews for the current version: https://benjaminmoorepaint.co.uk/products/advance-waterborne/

Satin for the cabinets and gloss for the skirting etc. Not going to be painting until the worktops been made though so won't have nay feedback for a month or so.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

turbosnoop said:


> We are decorating our bedroom, will be fitting new skirting boards, just wandering what people are using for gloss these days?
> I've always used oil based one coat non drip stuff, except for buying a tin of water based gloss a few years a go from wickes.
> Application,finish and durability was far better with oil based. But the water based dried quicker, stays whiter and its easier to clean the brush's.
> Are there some water based gloss's that can combine the advantages from both oil based and water based paints now days?
> Cherrs


Do you actually want it to be glossy?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm currently using this, as I hate gloss!

https://www.duluxdecoratorcentre.co...SABEgIRNfD_BwE&v=Pure Brilliant White,5082319


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Paul04 said:


> I'm currently using this, as I hate gloss!
> 
> https://www.duluxdecoratorcentre.co...SABEgIRNfD_BwE&v=Pure Brilliant White,5082319


+1 for eggshell. More forgiving to apply and correct.

I have it all over my woodwork and it holds up its colour a lot better than gloss. It is also much easier to touch in a repair when someone takes a chunk out of the woodwork with the hoover:devil:.

Peter


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 
Maybe I'm old fashioned without knowing it but I see woodwork, ie, skirting boards as needing to be in gloss by default. But I'm warming to the idea of a satinwood finish. My experience with a water based gloss wasn't great, perhaps a satinwood water based paint would be better? 
The water based gloss I used seemed like one coat (over an undercoat) was a definite no, 2 or 3 coats seemed the best. It tended to drip once your back was turned, and leave lots of brush strokes , so you either lived with them or sanded after earlier coats.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

turbosnoop said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Maybe I'm old fashioned without knowing it but I see woodwork, ie, skirting boards as needing to be in gloss by default. But I'm warming to the idea of a satinwood finish. My experience with a water based gloss wasn't great, perhaps a satinwood water based paint would be better?
> The water based gloss I used seemed like one coat (over an undercoat) was a definite no, 2 or 3 coats seemed the best. It tended to drip once your back was turned, and leave lots of brush strokes , so you either lived with them or sanded after earlier coats.


I use Johnstones acrylic eggshell , its doesn't yellow but it isn't glossy (for me a good thing), i used to be like you with the gloss but since they changed the ingredients allowed in gloss paint it yellows far too quickly, now i much prefer the slight sheen on the Johnstones.

https://www.johnstonestrade.com/product/acrylic-durable-eggshell

You need the undercoat as well.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

turbosnoop said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Maybe I'm old fashioned without knowing it but I see woodwork, ie, skirting boards as needing to be in gloss by default. But I'm warming to the idea of a satinwood finish. My experience with a water based gloss wasn't great, perhaps a satinwood water based paint would be better?
> The water based gloss I used seemed like one coat (over an undercoat) was a definite no, 2 or 3 coats seemed the best. It tended to drip once your back was turned, and leave lots of brush strokes , so you either lived with them or sanded after earlier coats.


I have only recently switched from oil based gloss to water-based satin.
I read up beforehand on the pros and cons of both but went with Ronseal 2 in 1 Primer and paint.
Honestly I wouldn't go back to oil based gloss. The coverage isn't as great as oil based paints, but I personally found water based paints nicer to work with (and easier to clean).
Also water base paints do not yellow much (if at all) as previously mentioned.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't go far wrong with Johnstones, I have used their metal paint on my garage door, not cheap but no undercoat and 10x better than Hammerite. 
Indoors again Johnstones eggshell.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Bit off topic. I have never thought too much about paint brushes, just wanting ones that were the right size and and didnt shed their bristles, usually buying stuff like Harris.

A mate who is a decorator gave me a brush made by Hamilton, the difference was amazing and the job was done in half the time.

Few quid more but worth it.

https://www.hamiltondecoratingtools.co.uk/


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

My dad is a massive fan of gloss. We have just redecorated and as my wife was pregnant and also I prefer a matt finish I used Dulux Eggshell Pure Brilliant White. Very easy to use, clean, and needed minimal prep - and even my dad is surprised at how good it looks !


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

This thread needs to be stickied, this stuff is GOLD.:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I work for a paint manufacturers in the technical team (there was a thread I commented on before) if anyone wants some help happy too.

As a basic bit of info, Oil based paints have always yellowed... now since 2010 EU made manufacturers take out/reduce the levels of white spirit so they now yellow faster...

Water based (acrylics are good but not as shiney or as durable) but will stay 100% white.

Water based Hybrids are the way the market is going and has been... they have the potential to yellow over time or in certain site condictions (low levels of UV light) but have a nicer look and higher durablity level.

Hope this helps.

Tom.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

PS when using water based paints use synthectic brushes as they do not soak up the water content as much as pure bristle brushes do giving you a better finish.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Acrylic FTW. I didn't think people Glossed anymore, didn't it die a death in the 90's???


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I have never liked serious gloss as the paint fumes lasted for weeks lol.

On a secondary subject, what's the score on oak framed windows and exterior house cladding? It's gone grey and has not had any attention for years I suspect. Appears sound but our building inspector will soon have a gander.

Oiling is an annual PITA is it not? Can't I use sadolin?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

ollienoclue said:


> I have never liked serious gloss as the paint fumes lasted for weeks lol.
> 
> On a secondary subject, what's the score on oak framed windows and exterior house cladding? It's gone grey and has not had any attention for years I suspect. Appears sound but our building inspector will soon have a gander.
> 
> Oiling is an annual PITA is it not? Can't I use sadolin?


There is quite a few options tbh, however now is not the time to be painting externally, if it has been left a little while (which by the sounds of it is has) id leave it a little longer till spring, spend a good bit of time on prep work, followed by a coat of woodstain (in your chosen colour) then put 2-3 coat of a clear varnish.

The stain will give the looks and UV protection and the clear varnsh the durability... nothing is maintance free but you this way you can jut rub over (oh er:lol and re coat every now and then to keep in shape.


----------



## ChrisRoll (Dec 20, 2017)

Tom_the_great said:


> There is quite a few options tbh, however now is not the time to be painting externally, if it has been left a little while (which by the sounds of it is has) id leave it a little longer till spring, spend a good bit of time on prep work, followed by a coat of woodstain (in your chosen colour) then put 2-3 coat of a clear varnish.
> 
> The stain will give the looks and UV protection and the clear varnsh the durability... nothing is maintance free but you this way you can jut rub over (oh er:lol and re coat every now and then to keep in shape.


great advice tom


----------

